# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Beaches By The Miles

## fan123

Goa's beaches reflect its colourful mosaic of history. As you vacation in Goa and feel the soft sand beneath your feet, you'll find that there is no place like a warm, inviting beach in Goa to make you feel at peace with the universe.

Beaches of Goa are much ahead of other beaches in India in terms of popularity and the facilities that are available here. The beaches here have been accepted as a matter of life, there are exotic cuisine backing the pleasure of have on sun and sand, and water sports facilities that include from water scooters to water gliding. To add on you can shake your legs for some time with a glass of feni and beer, engaged in shopping on the beachside, or have midnight bonfire on the beach.

Beaches By The Miles

The Aguada Bay (parts of which are known as Caranzalem Bay and Sinquerim Bay) is formed by two promontories: Cabo and Aguada.
Geomorphologists theorize that the Goan hills on the eastern side succumbed to the effects of erosion and fractured, while those on the western side stayed more or less stable.
Mythologists and minstrels have more exciting stories about the promontories, which they believe were once the celestial playgrounds of voluptuous gods.
Between science and myth stands a glorious reality - 40 lovely beaches, most of them pollution free, though not all of them as safe as swimmers would wish. The most developed beach segment is the Calangute - Baga - Anjuna belt in the Bardesh subdivision north of Panaji.

The north Goa beaches in Pernem subdivision are delightfully primitive and untouched :
Keri beach (with Tiracol and an ancient Portuguese fort on the other bank);


Arambol (also known as Harmal);

Mandrem (a toddy tappers' and palm distillers' hamlet with two little beaches:Lemos and Asvem) and Morji. The local people are friendly and un-interfering, the markets fairly well stocked and the public transport. Regarding, accommodation there are Spartan cottages and thatched huts.

----------


## nicewish00

very funny when go to overthere. If my family stay at holiday. That's nice beach and like seafood/

----------


## grehamjones01

Goa's beaches reflect its colourful mosaic of history. As you vacation in Goa and feel the soft sand beneath your feet, you'll find that there is no place like a warm, inviting beach in Goa to make you feel at peace with the universe.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Very crazy when go to overthere. If my household remain at vacation. That's awesome seaside and like seafood/

----------


## alonzamiller

There are many beaches available in Goa. Each are different from each other and each has a specialty to explore. Some beaches are calm, quite, some are pleasant and some offer water sports. With green, clean water one can enjoy each moment spent at beaches.

----------


## sneha1234

Goa is a pleasant place full of beaches, water park, sports. It is always a attractive destination place among the tourists.

----------


## storecoree

As per my knowledge, It's no wonder how he got the "golden mile" is the name for each visitor that visits this vibrant beach with a melting pot of cultures and will leave it with golden memories. If you have more info then you can share  with us.

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this detailed information about the most popular beaches in all over the world. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## steefen1

Beaches of Goa are much ahead of other seashores in Indian with regards to reputation and the features that are available here. The seashores here have been approved as a matter of life, there are unique dishes support the satisfaction of have on sun and sand, and aquatic sports features that include from water child motor scooters to water sliding. To add on you can tremble your feet for some time with a cup of feni and alcohol, involved in shopping on the seaside, or have late night bonfire on the seaside.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Goa is one of the beautiful destinations in whole India as there are several eye catching beaches, river sides available that attracts tourists a lot. People should visit this stunning place for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## mathew999john

> There are many beaches available in Goa. Each are different from each other and each has a specialty to explore. Some beaches are calm, quite, some are pleasant and some offer water sports. With green, clean water one can enjoy each moment spent at beaches.


Yeah, Fully agreed with you Alonza miller.

----------


## teena4gupta

Goa is most popular & amazing smallest state of India, Goa is most popular for their beaches &  Tourist Places like Old Goa, Wildlife Sanctuaries, Spice Plantations & Anjuna Flea Market.

----------


## atlasequipments

Thanks for sharing this detailed information about the most popular beaches in all over the world. Keep sharing more such posts ahead.

----------


## TomBrown

thanks for the info!

----------

